# Renting vacation home - suggestions for locations



## staramedia (Sep 23, 2014)

Hello all,
My girlfriend is planning a 5 days vacation to Australia in April 2015. She will have a large group - anywhere from 15 to 20. They're planning on doing a vacation rental from one of the popular sites. But they're struggling on location. They want to be on the beach in a safe area but close enough to the city so they can drive or take a cab. Could anyone give me some suggestions on areas to stay in. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## vborg (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi there, it probably will be difficult if not impossible to find a single vacation home to accommodate all - you would be probably looking at multiple properties which could be in within the same building.

Bondi Beach is very popular and a great suggestion to look, the beach lifestyle, plenty of local restaurants and access to public transport is easy.


----------



## Evolve Migration Aus (Nov 16, 2014)

staramedia said:


> Hello all,
> My girlfriend is planning a 5 days vacation to Australia in April 2015. She will have a large group - anywhere from 15 to 20. They're planning on doing a vacation rental from one of the popular sites. But they're struggling on location. They want to be on the beach in a safe area but close enough to the city so they can drive or take a cab. Could anyone give me some suggestions on areas to stay in.
> Thanks in advance.


Hi,

You didn't mention which state the holiday will take place in but if your girlfriend is thinking of Queensland and like the beach, you can't go wrong with Hamilton Island or the Gold Coast. You can probably rent out an apartment that has several rooms.


----------

